
NPR‘s Best Books of 2018 - acdanger
https://apps.npr.org/best-books-2018/
======
favorited
For comparison, here is Goodreads readers' choice winners:

[https://www.goodreads.com/choiceawards/best-
books-2018](https://www.goodreads.com/choiceawards/best-books-2018)

Overlapping books look to be:

\- Circe

\- The Kiss Quotient

\- Educated

\- Cravings: Hungry For More

\- Children Of Blood And Bone

------
barrow-rider
> Showing all books (319)

Is there like a top 50?

~~~
aswanson
Lol, I know right? The hoarder in me just wants to buy the whole collection.

~~~
yazr
With ebook its even worse.. ;( u can hoard.. but u cant win.

~~~
daveslash
Humble Bundle has ruined me in that way....

------
cafard
Of them, I have read _Warlight_. Either it is playing a deeper game than I am
aware of, or Ondaatje thinks poorly of his readers' intelligence.

------
mcphage
There was a followup to Uprooted? How did I miss that!

------
jkchu
Wish the list was better organized, by genre perhaps.

~~~
smacktoward
You can filter it by genre. Look for the list under "Filter by" on desktop, or
click the "Filter by tags" button on mobile to open the list of genres.

